# Best Phone Plan For Drivers



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Here's what I think the best plans for drivers are:

If you can, the best way to go is a family plan. With MetroPCS 4 lines of unlimited are only $100. That's about as good as it gets.

https://www.metropcs.com/4-for-100.html
If you're an individual, Visible from Verizon is about the best deal for a single line at $40/mo INCLUDING taxes and fees.

https://www.visible.com/plan
...unless you're in a city where Sprint has coverage and you have a compatible phone they have a deal for only $25/mo with everything included. Sprint being Sprint it's not the best coverage but it's getting better.

https://www.sprint.com/en/shop/plans/unlimited-kickstart.html
Any other great deals I'm missing?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I've always had Metro Pcs. Their $50/mo unlimited plan works best for me. I'll scale down to $40/mo once I quit rideshare for good.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I've always had Metro Pcs. Their $50/mo unlimited plan works best for me. I'll scale down to $40/mo once I quit rideshare for good.


It's not really a good deal unless you're on a family plan. Their $40 isn't unlimited.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Authority said:


> It's not really a good deal unless you're on a family plan. Their $40 isn't unlimited.


It really depends on what's unlimited to you. I can still get unlimited call, text and data, except for the $40 plan, data speed gets throttled around 10GB (Internet browsing will be slowed down), and for the $50 plan I'll have unlimited 4G LTE data with 5GB hotspot.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> It really depends on what's unlimited to you. I can still get unlimited call, text and data, except for the $40 plan, data speed gets throttled around 10GB (Internet browsing will be slowed down), and for the $50 plan I'll have unlimited 4G LTE data with 5GB hotspot.


With Visible, for the same $40 you get unlimited (not 10Gb) on Verizon.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Authority said:


> With Visible, for the same $40 you get unlimited (not 10Gb) on Verizon.


That's a great deal, except they'll still throttle your data if they need to (Gotta dig deep in the fine prints to find that info). Visible's and Metro Pcs's $40/mo plans are virtually the same. Hence why I use the $50 plan and avoid slowdowns.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> That's a great deal, except they'll still throttle your data if they need to (Gotta dig deep in the fine prints to find that info). Visible's and Metro Pcs's $40/mo plans are virtually the same. Hence why I use the $50 plan and avoid slowdowns.


No, that's not true at all.

Visible is unlimted for $40.

Metro is 10Gb then throttle for $40.

That's NOT close to the same. And Verizon has a much bigger network.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I don't know if I'd call it the best plan for drivers, but I use Ting. I have 3 lines (2 phones and an iPad). I don't use much data. One phone is my primary. Another phone is only for Rideshare, and is pretty much used when I need Waze AND Uber Driver open at the same time (since Uber Driver doesn't give me audio alerts when Waze is in the foreground). Data usage on the 2nd phone and iPad is minimal. On my primary phone, I'm on WiFi whenever I can.

$6 per line (so $18 for two phones and iPad).

The rest is based on your usage. Highest I've ever paid was ~$70

3 devices - $18 ($6 each)
Minutes - $9 (101-500 minutes)
Messages - $3 (1-100 texts)
Data - $40 ($10/GB)

I usually use less data, so $50 is more likely. Not bad for 3 lines.

Back before I did Rideshare, my bill was usually $30/month (after taxes/fees) for two devices (and less usage).


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

I just go all out on unlimited everything for my phone, tablet, and smartwatch and just write off half of it as a business expense on my taxes at the end of the year. I definitely use way more data than I used to because of this job.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

T-Mobile 55+ plan with OnePlus and tablet. $70

* Two unlimited voice/text/data lines + 20GB hotspot data + free HD video and music streaming + unlimited inflight wifi
* Unlimited tablet data


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> T-Mobile 55+ plan with OnePlus and tablet. $70
> 
> * Two unlimited voice/text/data lines + 20GB hotspot data + free HD video and music streaming + unlimited inflight wifi
> * Unlimited tablet data


My parents got that too when it was still $55!

Personally I have the T-Mo Military plan which is 4 for $100 and includes free Netflix.



RDWRER said:


> I just go all out on unlimited everything for my phone, tablet, and smartwatch and just write off half of it as a business expense on my taxes at the end of the year. I definitely use way more data than I used to because of this job.


What carrier?


----------



## SouthFLuberlady (Apr 20, 2019)

I have Sprint and the coverage is fine for me. I’m in South FL and only a few spots I have issues with. Have used well over 30 GB every month and never see a slow down on my data.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

SouthFLuberlady said:


> I have Sprint and the coverage is fine for me. I'm in South FL and only a few spots I have issues with. Have used well over 30 GB every month and never see a slow down on my data.


I have a free line on Sprint and have found it to be ok too. Performance varies a lot but for free why not?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Authority said:


> My parents got that too when it was still $55!
> 
> Personally I have the T-Mo Military plan which is 4 for $100 and includes free Netflix.


I got mine when it was $55 as well. I pay the additional $15 for the unlimited tablet and the additional 20GB of hotspot and inflight wifi.

I considered the T-Mobile military plan too, but it came out more expensive just to add the Netflix that I don't use.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> I got mine when it was $55 as well. I pay the additional $15 for the unlimited tablet and the additional 20GB of hotspot and inflight wifi.
> 
> I considered the T-Mobile military plan too, but it came out more expensive just to add the Netflix that I don't use.


It cheaper if you share with a few friends to get to 4 lines!


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Authority said:


> What carrier?


ATAT










Err... I mean AT&T.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm a fan of paying for your phone in full and then using a prepaid carrier. My next phone I'll buy unlocked so I can switch to any carrier if desired. I have always used AT&T towers and have had good service with them. AT&T Prepaid is good if you get in on one of their deals. Cricket Wireless and Straight Talk are also worth researching. Edit: Maybe not Straight Talk... Just checked out their site and they have issues. I've used AT&T Prepaid and Cricket Wireless and I like both of them. 



Authority said:


> If you're an individual, Visible from Verizon is about the best deal for a single line at $40/mo INCLUDING taxes and fees.


The devices supported are very limited when it comes to Android phones. You're also going to have a max speed of 5 Mbps.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> I just go all out on unlimited everything for my phone, tablet, and smartwatch and just write off half of it as a business expense on my taxes at the end of the year. I definitely use way more data than I used to because of this job.


You don't deduct mileage?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You don't deduct mileage?


And where did I say I don't?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> And where did I say I don't?


It was a question. Hence, the question mark. I asked because I've been doing rideshare for almost 5 years, and my tax attorney (I had her before rideshare...not related) has always said you can't itemize and take a standard deduction. Doesn't really apply to me, I have to itemize regardless, but I had kids who were doing Uber/Lyft while in college.....was always told, one or the other.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> It was a question. Hence, the question mark. I asked because I've been doing rideshare for almost 5 years, and my tax attorney (I had her before rideshare...not related) has always said you can't itemize and take a standard deduction. Doesn't really apply to me, I have to itemize regardless, but I had kids who were doing Uber/Lyft while in college.....was always told, one or the other.


Yeah, I just punch it all into TurboTax and it does all the deductions. No idea what it does and doesn't throw out but when it asks me if I want to deduct a portion of my phone bill I punch in the numbers. At the end it gives me what it gives me.


----------

